
Show HN: Hackernoon 2.0 - jayzalowitz
http://Hackernoon.com
======
aitchnyu
With Indian ping times, I get a flash of unstyled content, 4 seconds till
content settles down, 17.56 seconds till all 63 assets are downloaded. Even
the unstyled content jumps around. Firefox on Ubuntu. Wish the designers go
easy on the design.

------
gitgud
Looks cool! but the first article I tried to read in "Software Architecture"
was a [1] broken link...

[https://hackernoon.com/hypothesis-cqrs-models-with-
blockchai...](https://hackernoon.com/hypothesis-cqrs-models-with-blockchain-
as-the-persistence-layer-will-work-a6aa72c31800)

------
PascLeRasc
I'm curious why the site is called Hackernoon. Here's a few of my favorite
posts that I've seen on Hacker News:

Making My Own USB Keyboard from Scratch -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19181473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19181473)

Hacking the Casio F-91W to Handle 1000 Psi -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20079488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20079488)

Merging a Hasselblad 500C/M and a FujiFilm Instax 9 -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18180760](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18180760)

Integrating a VT220 into my life -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11339909](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11339909)

Open-Source Controller for the IKEA Bekant Standing Desk -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19020257](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19020257)

To me, these articles really represent what "hacking" is - using technology
_exactly_ the way you want to, usually through modifications - and why this
site deserves the title of Hacker News . They inspire us to see technology as
a tool that serves us, like furniture or cooking utensils, not something you
have to be generally "into" or some ecosystem to follow. Hackernoon's website
predominately features articles on cryptocurrencies and blockchain, two things
that really don't serve the general public [1] [2]. What's "Hacker" about an
entire section dedicated to FAANG [3]? The Coding category of the site has
sections on corporate philosophies like agile and scrum, but nothing on
projects people have made - is that intentional? Who is the kind of person you
imagine visiting the site?

[1]
[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jan/17/bitcoi...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jan/17/bitcoin-
big-oil-environment-energy) [2]
[https://medium.com/@kaistinchcombe/decentralized-and-
trustle...](https://medium.com/@kaistinchcombe/decentralized-and-trustless-
crypto-paradise-is-actually-a-medieval-hellhole-c1ca122efdec) [3]
[https://hackernoon.com/tagged/faagm](https://hackernoon.com/tagged/faagm)

~~~
skinnymuch
Is the FAAGM “section” (quotes because it’s just a tag) linked from home page
somewhat prominently? On mobile I didn’t see it. And there’s only one tagged
article for me in that link on mobile.

~~~
PascLeRasc
Yeah, it's in a drop-down from the main page.

------
jordanmorgan10
I think it was all for the best when Hacker Noon moved off of Medium and
controlled their own destiny.

With this 2.0 launch, content is easy to come by - but I will say the various
shades of green are a little intense for my taste.

------
the_common_man
What is hacker noon? Is it a syndicate?

------
xori
Congratulations on stepping away from Medium and controlling your own
platform! It's a big step.

------
tomthehero
Thumbs up for moving away from medium. Please make the colors a bit more calm
:)

